# Mixed Bag (warning: 8 photos)



## invisible (Aug 28, 2008)

(Actually 9 photos, but can't edit the title!)

Yet another collection of assorted images, all shot in or near Morden, Roland, or Brunkild (Manitoba). 

Many of these photos feature a little or a lot of digital manipulation (I'm starting to learn Photoshop these days, as it probably shows). Some probably work, some others don't...

Thanks for looking!


----------



## That7guy (Aug 28, 2008)

The Last one is great!


----------



## MarcusM (Aug 28, 2008)

Great series. #1 is my favorite - the composition, the dramatic sky, the contrast. I also like the color and simplicity of #8.

Watch your sharpening (I'm guessing that's what it is from) on #2 because it looks like there is some haloing above the treeline. It's playing tricks with my eyes.


----------



## realitycheck3907 (Aug 28, 2008)

My favorites are 1 and 8. Probably 8 the most. The shadow is really cool.


----------



## invisible (Aug 28, 2008)

MarcusM said:


> Watch your sharpening (I'm guessing that's what it is from) on #2 because it looks like there is some haloing above the treeline. It's playing tricks with my eyes.


This is  actually an amazing piece of advice. I thought that the halos were the result of darkening the highlights. I'll keep the sharpening in check in the future.

Thanks everybody for your comments!


----------



## MarcusM (Aug 28, 2008)

invisible said:


> This is  actually an amazing piece of advice. I thought that the halos were the result of darkening the highlights. I'll keep the sharpening in check in the future.
> 
> Thanks everybody for your comments!



I think that's what's causing it because I think I've noticed them when messing around myself. A good way to check is to just move the sliders all the way to the right in the preview and you should be able to see when they start to appear.


----------



## ShootHoops (Aug 29, 2008)

Nice shots. The first one is my favorite.


----------



## invisible (Aug 29, 2008)

ShootHoops said:


> Nice shots. The first one is my favorite.


Thanks


----------



## kellylindseyphotography (Aug 29, 2008)

REally nice stuff!!  You have a nice style going .  I'm strongly drawn to 1, 8 and 9.  Only thing with 1 is that the sky looks... something... to me.  Perhaps not enough tonal range, or contrast.  8 is fabulous.. just love it!


----------



## manaheim (Aug 29, 2008)

Hey vis... Nice series. I liked 1, 8 was really creative and I thought 9 was just amazing. One thing bothering me though is that they almost ALL have a yellowish cast to them... I can't recall... you may be the guy who likes to do this deliberately... if so, ignore me... if not... stop it! 

EDIT: Actually the yellow cast in 9 is a cool effect with the yellow truck.


----------



## epp_b (Aug 29, 2008)

Your colouring is fantastic.  I love the first one, did you use an ND grad for that?


----------



## invisible (Aug 29, 2008)

kellylindseyphotography said:


> REally nice stuff!!  You have a nice style going .  I'm strongly drawn to 1, 8 and 9.  Only thing with 1 is that the sky looks... something... to me.  Perhaps not enough tonal range, or contrast.  8 is fabulous.. just love it!


Thanks for the kind comments, Kelly. I think you got a point regarding the sky. I might try and tweak the image a bit.



manaheim said:


> Hey vis... Nice series. I liked 1, 8 was really creative and I thought 9 was just amazing. One thing bothering me though is that they almost ALL have a yellowish cast to them... I can't recall... you may be the guy who likes to do this deliberately... if so, ignore me... if not... stop it!
> 
> EDIT: Actually the yellow cast in 9 is a cool effect with the yellow truck.


Hey man, thanks for the kind comments as usual. I am indeed the one who chatted with you about the yellow cast some time ago, but it was one specific case in which I had processed an image that way. I personally don't see the cast here, but then again my eye might not be trained that well yet. I'd like to point out, however, that the majority of these images were shot during the golden hour, which might (or might not) explain the yellowish tones you're seeing.



epp_b said:


> Your colouring is fantastic.  I love the first one, did you use an ND grad for that?


Thanks! No, the only filter I have for now is a UV...


----------



## anubis404 (Aug 30, 2008)

1 and 8 are definitely the winners.


----------



## firemedic0135 (Aug 30, 2008)

7,9,1,3 in that order for me.
I do like the wall with "stop Painting" on it. has a  nice humor to it.


----------



## invisible (Aug 30, 2008)

firemedic0135 said:


> I do like the wall with "stop Painting" on it. has a  nice humor to it.


Well, the "Stop Painting" picture was just a throw-in  That wall really made me giggle when I saw it, especially because the writing seems to be working so far for the author.  Since this was in a very narrow corridor and I was testing a wide-angle lens when I saw it, I fired one.

Thanks again for looking and for your comments!


----------



## jv17 (Aug 30, 2008)

i like the first one its so artistic..


----------



## jeroen (Aug 30, 2008)

I like 8 best. Very nice photo.


----------



## MarshallDodge (Aug 30, 2008)

Very nice!  I like 7 and 9 the best.


----------



## clee27 (Aug 30, 2008)

Love them all but my hubby and I both love the last one the most!


----------



## manaheim (Aug 30, 2008)

invisible said:


> Hey man, thanks for the kind comments as usual. I am indeed the one who chatted with you about the yellow cast some time ago, but it was one specific case in which I had processed an image that way. I personally don't see the cast here, but then again my eye might not be trained that well yet. I'd like to point out, however, that the majority of these images were shot during the golden hour, which might (or might not) explain the yellowish tones you're seeing.
> 
> 
> Thanks! No, the only filter I have for now is a UV...


 
Oh?  Really?  Hm.  Must be some midwestern thing.  Funky.  I gotta get the heck outta Boston at some point.


----------



## invisible (Aug 30, 2008)

manaheim said:


> Oh?  Really?  Hm.  Must be some midwestern thing.  Funky.  I gotta get the heck outta Boston at some point.




Thanks everyone! It seems 1, 8 and 9 are the keepers here...


----------



## kundalini (Aug 31, 2008)

#8 & #9  :thumbsup:

#1 is pretty stong as well, but quite the same impact.


----------



## invisible (Aug 31, 2008)

kundalini said:


> #8 & #9  :thumbsup:
> 
> #1 is pretty stong as well, but quite the same impact.


Thanks man, much appreciated!


----------



## LilSparkPlug (Aug 31, 2008)

Amazing photos!! I'll go against the grain a bit, I like 1, 2, 7 and 9.  The GMC truck is just gorgeous. Very nicely done.


----------



## Alpha (Aug 31, 2008)

#8 is hands down the best, because it's original. The rest I've seen too many times.


----------



## johngpt (Aug 31, 2008)

Checking through the gallery after a couple days away at soccer tournament, to find that once again, I'm the proverbial day late and dollar short. Great stuff federico.

#8 should be hanging on a gallery wall in Santa Fe.


----------



## invisible (Sep 1, 2008)

LilSparkPlug said:


> Amazing photos!! I'll go against the grain a bit, I like 1, 2, 7 and 9.  The GMC truck is just gorgeous. Very nicely done.


Thank you! The truck was on the side of the road with a "for sale" sign. A week has passed, so I'm sure it's already gone... it was really beautiful and well kept.



johngpt said:


> Checking through the gallery after a couple days away at soccer tournament, to find that once again, I'm the proverbial day late and dollar short. Great stuff federico.
> 
> #8 should be hanging on a gallery wall in Santa Fe.


Thanks John! You need to send me the contact info for that gallery ASAP!


----------



## johngpt (Sep 1, 2008)

manaheim said:


> Hey vis... Nice series. I liked 1, 8 was really creative and I thought 9 was just amazing. One thing bothering me though is that they almost ALL have a yellowish cast to them... I can't recall... you may be the guy who likes to do this deliberately... if so, ignore me... if not... stop it!
> 
> EDIT: Actually the yellow cast in 9 is a cool effect with the yellow truck.



I was curious about your comments regarding a yellowish cast. I downloaded images #1 and #3 as there looked to be some parts which I thought I could pinpoint to see if they were neutral white.

I opened them in PS and placed a color sampler mark on areas of white, then looked in the info palette.

Image #1, having chosen a spot of white in the middle clouds, toward the right of the image shows RGB values of 153, 168, and 165 with corresponding CMYK values of 43%, 26%, 33%, and 0%. If the white were truly neutral, the RGB values would be equal to one another. While that white in the cloud isn't neutral (what toward sunset would be?) the info palette doesn't seem to suggest that there is a cast toward yellow. Really low Blue of the RGB would suggest excessive yellow, as would an excessively high Y value on the CMYK side.

Image #3, having marked the white trim of the window within the door gives info palette values of 233, 237, and 246 for RGB, and 7%, 4%, 1%, 0% for CMYK. Here the B value is highest, denoting lowest yellow, which seems to be corroborated by the 1% of the Y on the CMYK side. The white window trim seems to be pretty close to neutral.

I didn't try with the other images as I wasn't seeing an easy area to pick that should be neutral.

Hope this doesn't confuse the issue too much.

Perhaps someone with more computer/monitor savvy could address whether differences in monitors could create differences in what the info palette shows? My knowledge in that area is quite limited, and I had thought that monitors wouldn't affect the info palette, which is why that technique is recommended for analysing colour.

All too often differences in monitors and differences in ambient light can affect our human perception of colour, and I'm hoping that the info palette method of analysing colour reduces those factors.


----------



## Stranger (Sep 1, 2008)

Great job, im liking the shadow games... Im a reflection nut though i may be biased


----------



## JoshYent (Sep 1, 2008)

oh man! i love the last one, when i was in Texas a few weeks ago i found a old truck that is similar to this, i took some pictures, but the color didnt come out nearly as nice as this because it was really stormy and rainy and i had to cover my camera with a plastic bag


----------



## invisible (Sep 1, 2008)

johngpt said:


> I was curious about your comments regarding a yellowish cast. I downloaded images #1 and #3 as there looked to be some parts which I thought I could pinpoint to see if they were neutral white.


Thank you for taking the time to do this, John! I'm off the hook now! manaheim, on the other hand, has a lot of 'splaining to do... 



Stranger said:


> Great job, im liking the shadow games... Im a reflection nut though i may be biased


Thanks for your comment, I appreciate it. 



JoshYent said:


> oh man! i love the last one, when i was in Texas a few weeks ago i found a old truck that is similar to this, i took some pictures, but the color didnt come out nearly as nice as this because it was really stormy and rainy and i had to cover my camera with a plastic bag


Thanks much, Josh. I know that the model is 9300. Do you happen to know the  model year? (I'm anything but a car/truck buff.)


----------



## floor6 (Sep 1, 2008)

Number 8 is super. color harmony is excellent. composition very good. original and magnetic image.


----------



## MissMia (Sep 1, 2008)

I'm in the 8 camp too! Great shots invisible!


----------



## red1013 (Sep 1, 2008)

I really like #8!!!!!


----------



## invisible (Sep 2, 2008)

floor6 said:


> Number 8 is super. color harmony is excellent. composition very good. original and magnetic image.





MissMia said:


> I'm in the 8 camp too! Great shots invisible!





red1013 said:


> I really like #8!!!!!


Thanks much, people! At this point I guess it's safe to say that #8 stands out from the crowd. Honestly, I never thought anybody other than me would like that one...


----------

